# Headlight Bulb Advice



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

people i beg you dont go PIAA for headlight bulbs. They arent as bright as the pure JDM ones. I highly recommend either the SHoWOFF brands , M-TEC brand , HIPER industrie but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont go PIAA for headlight bulbs. They arent as bright as theses ones i listed above. For brightness and long lasting i stay with M-TEC and they range from 75 bux including tax shipping and all that through me. I swear those bulbs are the best ones out there i know cuz my friend has them on his car and the beat PIAA's liek no 2morrow and kill all the other brands i have listed.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I find my sylvania cool blues to be plenty bright for my needs. $30 pr. at advance auto i like them...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sylvania bulbs tear it up, and they're cheap too.

C0oL bLu3S 4 L1f3!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get HIPER INDUSTRIES for 5 bux more and i can also get SHOWOFF brand for cheaper than that and 2 times as bright. these are bulbs that has some XENON gases and are pumpin out 100 Watts each bulb. better than the Sylvania. the sylvania may be bright but they still yellow. ( even if it say cool blue ) but these ones u can tell they are white it makes a BIG difference.

Showoff bulbs are even cheaper than sylvania. i can get it 25 bux shipping included. so i say change. and leave the yellow ones behind. 

I say try the showoff and compare them with your Sylvania. see which ones you like better cuz i did the comparison and the sylvania that i had sucked big time.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the Sylvania XtraVision bulbs in my car and I think they work pretty good. They don't have that blue tint that will show in your headlights, yet they produce a clear white light that is brighter than stock. I have a red car, so having a blue tint in my headlights would really match at all, plus they were only like $10 a bulb at my local auto parts store.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i can get HIPER INDUSTRIES for 5 bux more and i can also get SHOWOFF brand for cheaper than that and 2 times as bright. these are bulbs that has some XENON gases and are pumpin out 100 Watts each bulb. better than the Sylvania. the sylvania may be bright but they still yellow. ( even if it say cool blue ) but these ones u can tell they are white it makes a BIG difference.
> 
> Showoff bulbs are even cheaper than sylvania. i can get it 25 bux shipping included. so i say change. and leave the yellow ones behind.
> 
> I say try the showoff and compare them with your Sylvania. see which ones you like better cuz i did the comparison and the sylvania that i had sucked big time. *


PIAA's are the best. 100watt bulbs melt harnesses, Eurolite fusion are really good and there availible in factory wattage so they wont ruin your harnesses


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

MyGXEisFaster said:


> *
> 
> PIAA's are the best. 100watt bulbs melt harnesses, Eurolite fusion are really good and there availible in factory wattage so they wont ruin your harnesses *


I agree.... Those cheaper bulbs will fry your harness...maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but they will get you eventually. I've seen it happen many times.

The PIAA bulbs are the best, hands down. Brightness is fine and you don't have to upgrade your harness to run them safely.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I thought PIAA bulbs were the best things going too, but after my $70 super whites blew after only a year on my car i know better now. No i didn't touch the bulbs when i installed them and i even applied some bulb grease to make them last a long time, but they still blew. My cool blues are going strong after about a year and a half, i love them very bright, very white and only $30 pr.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *I thought PIAA bulbs were the best things going too, but after my $70 super whites blew after only a year on my car i know better now. No i didn't touch the bulbs when i installed them and i even applied some bulb grease to make them last a long time, but they still blew. My cool blues are going strong after about a year and a half, i love them very bright, very white and only $30 pr.  *


They both blew out?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> They both blew out? *


Yup, and right after i spent the whole day washing & waxing my ride lol. PIAA only warranties their bulbs for 90 days, i wonder why. Oh well these days i rather spend my $70 on a nissan cap & rotor, fuel filter and some NGK plugs money well spent...


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

> PIAA only warranties their bulbs for 90 days, i wonder why


I think you got some wrong info man. PIAA bulbs have a one year warranty. One of my H#'s burned out after six months, went to the store and got a new ne for free. 

If anyone has projectos or the H4 crystal clear headlights on their B14's DO NOT uSE HIGH WATTAGE BULBS!!! Get some 55W PiAA's and you wont have to worry about melting the light housings.

Martin


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

piaas are good bulbs depends on the watts for brightness they do have warranty but hyper industry have great color and brightness for $25- cant beat that plus you have a choice of which wattage you want to burn out your sockets  hahaha oops forgot 99% of all after market hyper white bulbes you need to get a waring harness so you dont burn those damn things out any one paying more then $60 for piaas getting ripped off


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool blue owner here. I like them. The white light looks good with my white car. The one problem I have is that the lowbeams are weak, but the highbeams are REALLY bright. Any way to get a happy medium??


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *people i beg you dont go PIAA for headlight bulbs. They arent as bright as the pure JDM ones. *



by pure JDM do you mean real Hid like hanabe make or even philips cause those are the only true JDM i know of


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i bought a set of Focuz Hyper Whites..and they are awsome they are nice and bright...when they are cold they shine pretty blue...but when get warmed up has more of a white color  and i only paid 20 bucks for them iv had them in the car for about 10monthes no problems  so Focuz is a good choice of lights in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I have a problem that this Headlight thread might be able to help with. I used the Showoff Xenon headlights, after a while the left side went out. I thought it was the bulb and I ordered a comparable brand and found out that the bulb still does not work. Here is the wrench... I changed my turn signal lights to the PIAA brand and the same left side on the signal does not work. Put back the OEM and I am fine no problems... I am lost what am I doing wrong. I check all noticeable fuses and all are ok... Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

defish: you might want to check out the harness or the bulb connector.

I am using the Sylvinas (sp?) Cool Blues and I love them. They are cheap and effective (and legal, might I add). They aren't tinted TOO blue, so you can't notice them when they're off.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

The real good kinds are the M-TEC bulbs ( they are the cheaper verison of the REAL HID 's ). I installed them earlier on an Altima and the dude loves it. wiring doesnt get fried. It is legal for streets but just brighter. if you plan on payin PIAA for like freakin 60 bux or more might as well get M-TEC. their bulbs last a long time and are brighter as well.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'm posting b/c nobody posted about having my bulbs.

i bought the sylvania silver stars. i hate the look of all those diff. brands of blue bulbs, even the sylvania cool blues. every retard around here that knows nothing about cars has the cool blue's. all they do is get whatever car their parents buy them when they turn 16, drop in a cheap sub box in the trunk to rattle the car to death, slap on a high pitched tip, maybe some under car neons, buy some cool blues from autozone, and cut their springs.

it's only an opinion. the silver stars give off the best pure white light i've seen so far (w/o going HID). i think they were like $20-25/each.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

I've never heard of those bulbs.



99.se.ltd said:


> *i'm posting b/c nobody posted about having my bulbs.
> 
> i bought the sylvania silver stars. i hate the look of all those diff. brands of blue bulbs, even the sylvania cool blues. every retard around here that knows nothing about cars has the cool blue's. all they do is get whatever car their parents buy them when they turn 16, drop in a cheap sub box in the trunk to rattle the car to death, slap on a high pitched tip, maybe some under car neons, buy some cool blues from autozone, and cut their springs.
> 
> it's only an opinion. the silver stars give off the best pure white light i've seen so far (w/o going HID). i think they were like $20-25/each. *


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The sylvania cool blues give off a clean bright white light, not a ricey blue light like some others. The silver stars are even better, wish they came in a 9003 size. For more info on the "silver stars" go to www.sylvania.com/auto


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have blue lights that well they look blue when you look at them but on the floor they look white with a slight tint of blue. THey are bright enough for me and I like them. Dont know what brand they are cause they came on the car when i bought it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

As I'm getting into road rallying more, I'm getting more serious about lights for night events. I looked into upgrading my stock lights, how I could improve performance while keeping them legal. Going to an overwattage bulb is out of the question as they're illegal and can fry your wiring and damge plastic lenses (please don't put 100 watt bulbs on your car anyway as I'm the one in the oncoming lane who won't be able to see).

Then I checked into the variety of aftermarket bulbs to see if any bulbs actually improved performance and I came accross a lighting info website. Basically, it dispells a lot of myths about all these aftermarket bulbs, one of the only "blue" bulbs they approve of is the Sylvania Cool Blue, and completely shoot down PIAA.

They recommend Sylvania Xtravision for people who want improved lighting performance. I know it's just one source with a bias, but it gives you something to think about if you want to improve your lighting and not just go for looks.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

naddie said:


> *I've never heard of those bulbs.
> 
> *



http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january02/silvervision.shtml


You'd be amazed at what you can find in the back issues....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

*drefish: you might want to check out the harness or the bulb connector.*

naddie, 
What am I looking for on the harness? Do you think it is fried? I had the showoff bulbs...


----------

